# Effect of Magnetic Field on Germination and Plant Growth



## PowerTrance (Apr 7, 2008)

found a sweet research article at:
Acta Horticulturae

This paper describes the effect of alternating magnetic fields on plant germination and growth. Experiments were conducted utilizing various frequencies and two states of polarity. Electromagnetic coils were used to generate the fields and 'Komatsuna' plants were chosen as subjects. The frequency was varied from 1 to 1000 Hz, at a fixed intensity of 4 or 5 Gauss. The magnetic polarity was controlled by reversing the current direction. Measured parameters were germination rate, growth rate and yield of the plant. The results indicated that magnetic fields do influence plant growth and germination , and that frequency of the field is a more important factor in germination rates than polarity. Maximum germination rates, which were 20 % higher than control rates, were obtained at around 10 Hz . An alternating magnetic field of 10 Hz was shown to have a statistically significant effect on plant growth, as measured by leaf area. The difference in growth rate between treated and control plants decreased after the field was removed. 

Did some more googling... 
So, hook up a function generator kit:
Gibson Tech Ed - G-159P Function Generator Kit

to an electro magnet.. at 0,10 hz. ==> FASTER, MORE GANJA

Is this a joke? How do you hook up an electromagnet to the function gen??

Anyone want to test this out, or buy the article and tell us what settings to use  ?


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 7, 2008)

sounds cool keep us posted


----------



## blueberryskunk (Apr 11, 2008)

veryy interesting... curious as to how well it will affect vegging


----------



## PowerTrance (Apr 12, 2008)

yeah now we just need someone to build the thing!


----------



## PowerTrance (Apr 14, 2008)

Check this field test done using an electromagnetic field could very well increase yield:
Wiley InterScience :: Session Cookies


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

this is very interesting and completely unexpected.


----------



## PowerTrance (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah i know man.. I can't wait to sow some potent seeds


----------



## PowerTrance (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm finding a lot of recent evidence... So for VEGetative stage, USE A MAGNET (south end of the magnet)

check this out: 
CORDIS : News

"
Cryptochromes are photoreceptors which are sensitive to blue light, and they are involved in a number of processes linked to the circadian cycle, such as growth and development. 

To determine whether the magnetic field influences the function of the cryptochromes, researchers from France's National Centre for Scientific Research (CNRS) and universities in Frankfurt and Marbourg grew the plants in the presence of blue and red light and magnetic fields of varying strengths. They found that increasing the magnetic field only increases the inhibition of the growth of the hypocotyle in the presence of blue light. When red light is used, the plant uses other photoreceptors called phytochromes, and the growth of the hypocotyle (stem) is not affected by changes in the magnetic field. Furthermore, mutant plants which have no cryptochromes are also insensitive to changes in the magnetic field. 

The study shows for the first time that in plants, the work of the cryptochromes is affected by magnetic fields and suggests that the mechanisms of magnetic field perception in plants, and by extension in migratory birds, use the same photosensitive molecules. The researchers also suggest that, as cryptochromes have been strongly conserved throughout evolution, all biological organisms could have the ability to detect magnetic fields, even if they do not use them. For more information, please visit: 
CNRS...


----------



## email468 (Apr 17, 2008)

PowerTrance said:


> I'm finding a lot of recent evidence... So for VEGetative stage, USE A MAGNET (south end of the magnet)
> 
> check this out:
> CORDIS : News
> ...


I am not a physicist, but it sounds like you need to create an electro-magnetic field - just sticking some magnets in your grow room wouldn't be the same. A magnet produces a magnetic field but an electromagnetic field requires both a magnetic AND an electric field. also - the article specifically states polarity is irrelevant so it doesn't matter which "end" of the magnet to "use".


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 17, 2008)

Very interesting, Scribed


----------



## PowerTrance (Apr 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> I am not a physicist, but it sounds like you need to create an electro-magnetic field - just sticking some magnets in your grow room wouldn't be the same. A magnet produces a magnetic field but an electromagnetic field requires both a magnetic AND an electric field. also - the article specifically states polarity is irrelevant so it doesn't matter which "end" of the magnet to "use".



I found a few experiments that used normal magnets-- the south end makes it grow more... north will stunt growth...

The electromagnetic experiment was WAY out there... I've read that using a magnet with gauss rating of only 6 will produce results... so any magnet really should give results... but... I figure on trying it with some bag seeds at least to see for myself...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2008)

Aw great now I need to spend more making an electric field.... But seriously at my place I've got a plant that climbs all over my ceiling & walls it's about 30+ ft. long, but where it passes near the panel or any plug outlets, switches, all the leaves fell off... Looks odd... 15ft. leaves..... then crop failure, not a leaf for 10ft. Then 10 ft. with leaves....
You try it, I hope it works...let us know


----------



## storm22 (Apr 17, 2008)

hmm, i wonder how much a magnetic feild generator will run the average grower


----------



## email468 (Apr 17, 2008)

storm22 said:


> hmm, i wonder how much a magnetic feild generator will run the average grower


depends on how powerful it is...


----------



## PowerTrance (Apr 17, 2008)

Check this out.. NASA did a experiment like this in May/2002: Sowing Seeds in a Magnetic Field

Ahhh I found a good forum full of info..
GM seeds vs. Magnetic GM seeds - The Environment Site Forums

"He then began experimenting on plants, and he found that when seeds were placed directly on a magnet (1500-2500 gauss strength) for several days, then planted, they had improved growth characteristics. In most cases South pole exposed seeds grew into stronger, more vigorous plants with better yields. North pole exposed seeds grew into smaller, weaker plants with lower yields. This was not always true, however. Depending on the species, some seeds responded best to the North pole, and sometimes _both_ North and South pole exposed seeds were an improvement over unexposed seeds."


----------



## email468 (Apr 17, 2008)

PowerTrance said:


> Check this out.. NASA did a experiment like this in May/2002: Sowing Seeds in a Magnetic Field
> 
> Ahhh I found a good forum full of info..
> GM seeds vs. Magnetic GM seeds - The Environment Site Forums
> ...


Oh no - a politically motivated site! When they mix politics with science, the science becomes less trustworthy. Bummer.


----------



## PowerTrance (Apr 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> Oh no - a politically motivated site! When they mix politics with science, the science becomes less trustworthy. Bummer.


Who is political... NASA or The Environment Site Forums - Powered by vBulletin ?

AND... I don't care, I'll try this thing anyway... using just the seeds we love here, instead of tomato or some other thing


----------



## email468 (Apr 17, 2008)

PowerTrance said:


> Who is political... NASA or The Environment Site Forums - Powered by vBulletin ?
> 
> AND... I don't care, I'll try this thing anyway... using just the seeds we love here, instead of tomato or some other thing


NASA is gov't run but i trust their science. the environmental site is getting on GM crops and mansanto corp - which is a fine political stance - but has no place in science.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2008)

My old man worked for monsanto for 37yrs.. Without GM we'd all be growing bagseed......
Butttt ! my tomato would taste better


----------



## email468 (Apr 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> My old man worked for monsanto for 37yrs.. Without GM we'd all be growing bagseed......
> Butttt ! my tomato would taste better


that is awesome! Your Dad worked for Monsanto? Is he the evil, corporate, money-grubbing, enslaving, people-hating demon-spawn the eco-terrorists paint Monsanto workers as? Or is he a caring guy that wants to end world hunger and make sure everyone is fed?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> that is awesome! Your Dad worked for Monsanto? Is he the evil, corporate, money-grubbing, enslaving, people-hating demon-spawn the eco-terrorists paint Monsanto workers as? Or is he a caring guy that wants to end world hunger and make sure everyone is fed?


Actually he was a farmer from england...When he worked there GM was only a glint in some scientists eye... Now the're polluting corperate heathens.....


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 17, 2008)

Where were the magnets in relation to the cannabis? Above the plants, or what? If this is affordable, I might give it a try and tell jah what I find.


----------



## PowerTrance (Apr 17, 2008)

Gamberro said:


> Where were the magnets in relation to the cannabis? Above the plants, or what? If this is affordable, I might give it a try and tell jah what I find.


put a few seeds on top of a magnet that has it's south pole facing upward (the end of the magnet that points toward the red needle on a compass)

keep em on there for at least a few days... if not a week or two... and that should super charge them.. then use your usual germination method to crack em open... then be prepared for fast growth! I am trying with just normal round magnets from home depot, but there are really really powerful ones out there... for under 5 bucks too!


----------



## HappyHippie2469 (Apr 17, 2008)

"These crazy kids with their magnets and their cholchacine."

You young Frankensteins need to cool out and burn one. Be patient. Remember that the plant is a living thing. Give it the right amount of light, ferilizer, water, and air flow, and it will be healthy. Healthy plants grow faster and produce higher yields. 

You want increased potentcy? Buy better seeds. There is nothing else you have any control over that is more important than genetics. All the botany skills in the world won't make Kansas Ditch Weed into Ganga.

The earth is a magnet. North on top, and South on the bottom. This provides probably all the magneting force any plant needs. 

You want healthier seedlings? Use a little miracal grow in your germanation water. Yery weak solution, about half strength of reccomended weekly feeding strength. 

If you want to know if seeds do better treated with a magnetic field, you have to take a random sample of seeds from the same plant, and sprout fifty with the magnets, and fifty without, and compare. Anything less will just add to all the misinfornmation out there. And remember, when a scientist says there was "significant" effect, they just mean it was measurable. It doesn't mean it will even shave a day off of your growth cycle, or increase your yield to the point where it returns your investment in machinery.

Be patient. Buy smoke if you have to till harvest time, but be patient.

On average, most growers harvest 1-2 weeks before the right time. When you think they are ready, give them two more weeks and no water for the last week. Harvest after the shade leaves wilt. The buds will react to the dry conditions by producing more protective resins to slow moisture loss through transpiration.

Oh yeah, sorry. I'm a former nursery manager and botinist. My first indoor crop was in the early eighties with a 1000 watt super halide in a 10 by 12 foot room. Sea of green, Hawaiian stock. Second crop was something almost nobody had ever had ever heard of: Canabis Indica. 

I go that far back, and know what I'm talking about.


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 18, 2008)

So why not take your dankest seed...Then make it better?

We're all for experimentation here.


----------



## email468 (Apr 18, 2008)

HappyHippie2469 said:


> "These crazy kids with their magnets and their cholchacine."
> 
> You young Frankensteins need to cool out and burn one. Be patient. Remember that the plant is a living thing. Give it the right amount of light, ferilizer, water, and air flow, and it will be healthy. Healthy plants grow faster and produce higher yields.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying but we like to experiment - though I like the experiment to have its roots in sound science. This ain't the newbie or growing 101 section.


----------



## PowerTrance (Apr 18, 2008)

daisy2687 said:


> So why not take your dankest seed...Then make it better?
> 
> We're all for experimentation here.


 Indeed... Just look what it did for Professor Sherman Klump!


----------



## email468 (Apr 18, 2008)

PowerTrance said:


> Indeed... Just look what it did for Professor Sherman Klump!


LOL


----------



## BigBudBalls (Apr 20, 2008)

PowerTrance said:


> I'm finding a lot of recent evidence... So for VEGetative stage, USE A MAGNET (south end of the magnet)



I'm always weary of the magnetic stuff. Do the people south of the equator need to use the north pole of the magnet?

Kinda like the people that don't want the high power lines in their backyard 'for health reasons' yet wear the magnetic bracelets to cure their cancer and asthma too.


----------



## email468 (Apr 20, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> I'm always weary of the magnetic stuff. Do the people south of the equator need to use the north pole of the magnet?
> 
> Kinda like the people that don't want the high power lines in their backyard 'for health reasons' yet wear the magnetic bracelets to cure their cancer and asthma too.


to be honest - when i hear magnets my pseudo-science antenna become alerted also - but the article appears to be legitimate research so it might be worth a look.

The article comes out and says polarity is irrelevant since it is the electro-magnetic field that appears to have some positive effect. So hanging a magnet in the vicinity of the plants is NOT what the article is discussing.

worth a read but i don't see an applied application for the technique forthcoming.


----------



## Shook (Apr 20, 2008)

ill try this on my next batch of seeds, tell you guys how it goes


----------



## PowerTrance (Apr 21, 2008)

email468 said:


> The article comes out and says polarity is irrelevant since it is the electro-magnetic field that appears to have some positive effect. So hanging a magnet in the vicinity of the plants is NOT what the article is discussing.
> 
> worth a read but i don't see an applied application for the technique forthcoming.


What you've not read is applying a magnet pole to seeds will probably affect each strain of marijuana differently, because of where the mother came from. I suggest each and every seed has wrapped around it a magnetic signature, and this would allow for the variation from plant to plant. After all, strains found in high UVB areas like Asia and South America are very potent, so those seeds might react to the magnet's N pole better... Perhaps not... Perhaps it's all trial and error at this limited technological point in time!


----------



## PowerTrance (Apr 21, 2008)

Shook said:


> ill try this on my next batch of seeds, tell you guys how it goes


Awesome! Can't wait to hear...


----------



## email468 (Apr 21, 2008)

PowerTrance said:


> What you've not read is applying a magnet pole to seeds will probably affect each strain of marijuana differently, because of where the mother came from. I suggest each and every seed has wrapped around it a magnetic signature, and this would allow for the variation from plant to plant. After all, strains found in high UVB areas like Asia and South America are very potent, so those seeds might react to the magnet's N pole better... Perhaps not... Perhaps it's all trial and error at this limited technological point in time!


i think you are mixing up magnetic field and electro-magnetic field. i suggest there are no magnetic fields wrapped up in seeds.

UVB light is most potent for parts of the Earth with the least amount of atmosphere between it and the Sun so it changes over time as the Earth rotates and revolves around the Sun. I am unaware of any affect on UVB light caused by magnetism - at least at the low levels of magnetic field generated by anything other than Earth itself.

The first article really isn't about hanging magnets in the grow room - and frankly that would be kind of silly but if you want to experiment - have fun!


----------



## Juntistik (Apr 22, 2008)

HappyHippie2469 said:


> "These crazy kids with their magnets and their cholchacine."
> 
> You young Frankensteins need to cool out and burn one. Be patient. Remember that the plant is a living thing. Give it the right amount of light, ferilizer, water, and air flow, and it will be healthy. Healthy plants grow faster and produce higher yields.
> 
> ...


so you grew crops in the mid 80's? are you a botinist or a Botanist? miracle grow in germination water? fuck miracle grow... 

This area is for experiments, i dont find it suprising that a magnetic field could effect the growth of something that is alive. energy is all around us and we still haven't completely understood the relationship between nature and the earths magnetism, although i am skeptical about the effect that a simple magnet could have just on the seed


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 24, 2008)

HappyHippie2469 said:


> "These crazy kids with their magnets and their cholchacine."
> 
> You young Frankensteins need to cool out and burn one. Be patient. Remember that the plant is a living thing. Give it the right amount of light, ferilizer, water, and air flow, and it will be healthy. Healthy plants grow faster and produce higher yields.
> 
> ...



actually earths north magnetic pole is on ant artica... the reason the north needle points "up" towards the "north pole" is cause the north or red needle is attracted to the south pole on the top of the earth


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 24, 2008)

oh yeah and earths magnetic field is like 3.5 gause or a very very small number


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> oh yeah and earths magnetic field is like 3.5 gause or a very very small number


more like .3 to .6 gauss depending where on Earth you are but Earth's magnetism is electro-magnetic in nature. Magnets that you use to pull splinters or pick up metal objects are created through coordinating spins of electrons and nuclei within iron atoms. This is entirely different from Earth's magnetism.

also note - the Earth's magnetic poles do shift (North becomes South, and vice versa) - not often but it does happen (every 5000 to 50 million years).

The legitimate article is talking about an electro-magnetic field - this is not just hanging magnets with the south pole facing a specific direction. That makes no scientific sense at all and any physics 101 book will clarify any misgivings anyone may have about it.


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 26, 2008)

email468 said:


> more like .3 to .6 gauss depending where on Earth you are but Earth's magnetism is electro-magnetic in nature. Magnets that you use to pull splinters or pick up metal objects are created through coordinating spins of electrons and nuclei within iron atoms. This is entirely different from Earth's magnetism.
> 
> also note - the Earth's magnetic poles do shift (North becomes South, and vice versa) - not often but it does happen (every 5000 to 50 million years).
> 
> The legitimate article is talking about an electro-magnetic field - this is not just hanging magnets with the south pole facing a specific direction. That makes no scientific sense at all and any physics 101 book will clarify any misgivings anyone may have about it.


Very interesting.
I worked on a ship since I was 13, the St. Lawrence II, and it took till I was 18 for the ship to buy a GPS, so I'm highly acquainted with the intricacies of electromagnetic fields. Try sailing into Toronto in the dark with a compass and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## email468 (Apr 26, 2008)

Gamberro said:


> Very interesting.
> I worked on a ship since I was 13, the St. Lawrence II, and it took till I was 18 for the ship to buy a GPS, so I'm highly acquainted with the intricacies of electromagnetic fields. Try sailing into Toronto in the dark with a compass and you'll see what I mean.


then you'll be able to help me explain the difference between electro-magnetic fields and hanging bar magnets in your grow room!


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 27, 2008)

email468 said:


> then you'll be able to help me explain the difference between electro-magnetic fields and hanging bar magnets in your grow room!



True, the magnets on your wood train set will not work >.< Still I am interested in the possibility of using a small electromagnetic field in a grow room, as the article stated a 20% increase in growth. The other problems, besides, are that
1) does that growth necessarily contribute to the yield?
2) is it really cost-effective? (electromagnet+power=$)


----------



## natmoon (Apr 27, 2008)

Sounds more likely to me that the magnetic field did shit all and the plants responded well to the vibration created of 10hz.
Plants have been known for a long time to respond well to certain high and low frequencies.

Using a magnetic field to vibrate the plants at 10hz may well work but i would expect you would get similar results if you bought a decent subwoofer and then used a synthesizer to play a constant cycle of a 10hz subbass sample into your room.
Good vibes huh lol


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 27, 2008)

It would be interesting to experiment and find the optimal frequency for promoting marijuana growth... except, I suppose, it would constantly vary from breed to breed -_- ugh!


----------



## HappyHippie2469 (Apr 28, 2008)

Juntistik said:


> so you grew crops in the mid 80's? are you a botinist or a Botanist? miracle grow in germination water? fuck miracle grow...
> 
> This area is for experiments, i dont find it suprising that a magnetic field could effect the growth of something that is alive. energy is all around us and we still haven't completely understood the relationship between nature and the earths magnetism, although i am skeptical about the effect that a simple magnet could have just on the seed


Well son, I grew my first outdoor crop in the Cascades in 78. My first indoor was in 81. I paid $350 for a 1000 wt super halide. And before I forget, thanks for correcting my spelling.

I'm not as sexualty curious as I used to be, so I won't try to fuck miracle grow. I do know it's cheap, found everywhere, not likely to draw attention at the check out counter, and it works. Especially as a germination pre-soak, because I have used it. I also did double blind tests with significant numbers of seeds. Something I haven't seen the results of concerning magnets.

Back then the liturature was full of crap and ledgend. I'd like to think that over the years people have gone out of their way to cut down on that. So far all I have seen is speculation, and a "whip out your brain to see who's is bigger" contest. 

You win. Pass me the bong. Feel better now?


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 28, 2008)

Double-blind tests? And you did this all on your own? Now I'm interested, if completely disbelieving.


----------



## email468 (Apr 28, 2008)

Double-blind on your own? how does that work?


----------



## PowerTrance (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's the right link to the article on Wiley... NOT the wacky coyote 
"Pre-sowing magnetic treatments of tomato seeds increase the growth and yield of plants"

Wiley InterScience

If this works with tomato plants, then why not cannabliss ?


----------



## StellaBlue (May 2, 2008)

This makes alot of sense, your just recreating mother nature same as lights and C02. Plants are way more in tune with the cycles of the moon and sun then us. The moon is just as important as the amount of light they get during the day. For outdoor growing I always plant seeds just before the new moon, this maximizes new growth no different then it changes the oceans tides or the plants water tables. As the moon descends it's the ideal time to do any transplanting to encourage your babies to keep on track without stunting or shocking. Well im ripped I think this makes sense


----------



## email468 (May 3, 2008)

StellaBlue said:


> This makes alot of sense, your just recreating mother nature same as lights and C02. Plants are way more in tune with the cycles of the moon and sun then us. The moon is just as important as the amount of light they get during the day. For outdoor growing I always plant seeds just before the new moon, this maximizes new growth no different then it changes the oceans tides or the plants water tables. As the moon descends it's the ideal time to do any transplanting to encourage your babies to keep on track without stunting or shocking. Well im ripped I think this makes sense


i think your understanding of tides and the moon's affect on them is incomplete. Obviously a plant's photo-period has evolved to ignore the bright light of the full moon but there is no evidence (that I'm aware of) for a link between lunar cycles and plant growth. And I am well aware of the Farmer's Almanac and old farmers planting by the moon. But it would be trivial to point out other large groups beliefs being incorrect also.

Comparing the moon's affect on very large bodies of water to a plant's insignificant amount of water is easily refuted. i would add that plants don't have a water table. Your average human is made up of significantly more water than any marijuana plant and yet the moon has no affect on us. Yes, i can debunk the emergency room and police stories about more crimes/etc.. happening during the full moon also.

There may be a link but so far science has not found it. Not to harsh your mellow or anything but there just isn't any evidence for it. in case you're curious - i have had this conversation a couple of times and have looked for evidence.


----------



## StellaBlue (May 3, 2008)

does the earth the plants are sitting in not have a water table? does it not change the amount of water kept in the soil? I don't mess with transplanting much but I will say I do have much more germination success with the new moon then a descending moon.


----------



## i.smoke.dank.bud (May 3, 2008)

I'm ready for my 2nd ever grow, and my 1st grow at this location. I happen to have a function generator, and a speaker (I'm just choosing a speaker instead of an electromagnet because I want to see what it will do). I'm going to try 10hz....I could even see a lower frequency at a higher amplitude making the plants develop stronger stems, etc. (the way a fan would). we'll see. I'll go a grow journal on here. It just sucks, cause I can't drive to Toronto like I thought I'd be able to to get some good seed...this will be a bagseed grow.


----------



## Aerohead (May 3, 2008)

Im pretty stoned and my mind wondering.....

The Dogon tribe believed that the cannabis plant was givento us from another race from a planet from around the star sirius - may sound unbelieveable but fact is they gave exact information about sirius....

Looking into lots of info - sirius and its counterpart sirius b - both very close to one another and so have a massive magnetic field between them...

Hey - maybe a massive field would generate plants that are fantastic??!!?!

It is said when we passaway our souls go to sirius..

All this sounds disjointed - as i said i am stoned, but im sure i got the basics of it all in!


----------



## email468 (May 3, 2008)

StellaBlue said:


> does the earth the plants are sitting in not have a water table? does it not change the amount of water kept in the soil? I don't mess with transplanting much but I will say I do have much more germination success with the new moon then a descending moon.


there are indeed water tables in the Earth - but marijuana plant roots would not reach them. i apologize if i came off harshly - my only excuse it i was in a hurry and could not do a lot of editing.


----------



## email468 (May 3, 2008)

Aerohead said:


> Im pretty stoned and my mind wondering.....
> 
> The Dogon tribe believed that the cannabis plant was givento us from another race from a planet from around the star sirius - may sound unbelieveable but fact is they gave exact information about sirius....
> 
> ...



I don't want to use the word "all" but it is most likely all stars have magnetic fields. In fact, neutron stars have some of the strongest of all (called magnetars) but i don't think any planets orbiting one of those would be capable of growing plants 

I'm sure the Dogon tribe observed the sky very closely but what we've learned to be the reality is even more wacky than any legends we could think up!


----------



## 8bud8 (May 3, 2008)

mrgreen:


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (May 4, 2008)

YA'S IS TALKIN SO CRAZY SHIT. but it's interesting crazy shit. this is my kind of discussion. sadly I'm still a noob, and broke. but I will say that I wanna grow weed on the moon.


----------



## email468 (May 4, 2008)

Mr. Maryjane said:


> YA'S IS TALKIN SO CRAZY SHIT. but it's interesting crazy shit. this is my kind of discussion. sadly I'm still a noob, and broke. but I will say that I wanna grow weed on the moon.


that's gonna be tough. you'll need soil water and you'll also need to bring some atmosphere and climate controls. and if you want to avoid using supplemental light you'll have to move the plants along the terminator.

the moon's daytime (in direct sunlight) temp is about 100 C (212 F) and the dark parts or nighttime is about -173 C (-214 F)


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (May 4, 2008)

I'll figure it out. I'm a fuckin genius, willpower is my only problem. I dropped out of school because I just couldn't make myself do the work. but once I decided to grow pot, I started studying, I've spent more time studying pot than anything, ever. I can do it if it involves pot!


----------



## Gamberro (May 5, 2008)

PowerTrance said:


> Here's the right link to the article on Wiley... NOT the wacky coyote
> "Pre-sowing magnetic treatments of tomato seeds increase the growth and yield of plants"
> 
> Wiley InterScience
> ...


My regards, sir.


----------



## natmoon (May 6, 2008)

Did someone say moonweed


----------



## PowerTrance (May 6, 2008)

moooooon weed looks like what? NASA grew some cotton or something and it made a spiral pattern cuz of zero g's.... I'd like to get my hands on their grow setup for 3 months!


----------



## Gamberro (May 7, 2008)

The Forbidden Experiment


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (May 7, 2008)

oh my god! spiral buds would be so awesome. bud that was on a spacestation though, wasn't it? I'm growin it on the moon(not anytime soon though)so there's gonna be a little gravity. but I also figured out how I'm gonna grow it, too. can you say 'biodome'!
put some air in there, some soil, and my house right in the middle!


----------



## email468 (May 7, 2008)

Mr. Maryjane said:


> oh my god! spiral buds would be so awesome. bud that was on a spacestation though, wasn't it? I'm growin it on the moon(not anytime soon though)so there's gonna be a little gravity. but I also figured out how I'm gonna grow it, too. can you say 'biodome'!
> put some air in there, some soil, and my house right in the middle!


and your view of Earth will be awesome!


----------



## koncyse (May 7, 2008)

i highly doubt magnetic pull would have much effect on plants. until some definitive proof is put forth, i'm signing on with email... its as much myth as talking to your plants providing enough co2 to make a difference...


----------



## PowerTrance (May 8, 2008)

Actually that show MythBusters did an experiment on the sound theory.. AND it showed that ANY noise whether it's rock n rolll or just screaming or just peaceful talking to it... AMDE THE PLANTS GROW! As opposed to the plants that had no "noise stimulation"...


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

PowerTrance said:


> Actually that show MythBusters did an experiment on the sound theory.. AND it showed that ANY noise whether it's rock n rolll or just screaming or just peaceful talking to it... AMDE THE PLANTS GROW! As opposed to the plants that had no "noise stimulation"...


i believe the conclusion was the vibration (the sound waves) as opposed to the actual sound was the cause of the slight increase.

I'm sure my fans make all the noise/vibrations the plants need without pumping in any more!


----------



## koncyse (May 8, 2008)

still says nothing about the co2 and i watched the mythbusters episode and it was crap.... nothing but good old fashioned gardening has enough of an effect on a plant to count..


and fans do work completely... it replaces the wind they would get in a natural environment...


----------



## WormSlayer (May 10, 2008)

I was never happy with that episode where they grew tomatoes in those rooftop greenhouses - there was some sort of problem with the automatic watering system?


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (May 10, 2008)

hey, how's a plant know up or down? like, gravity right? then on the moon there's still enough gravity to keep it from sprouting upside down right. and if there is, would the plant grow faster, since it won't have to be as sturdy, and can put all it's effort into growing bigger instead of stronger. you know, like less gravity pulling it down, so it grows into a monster in like half the time it would on earth


----------



## PowerTrance (May 16, 2008)

Mr. Maryjane said:


> hey, how's a plant know up or down? like, gravity right? then on the moon there's still enough gravity to keep it from sprouting upside down right. and if there is, would the plant grow faster, since it won't have to be as sturdy, and can put all it's effort into growing bigger instead of stronger. you know, like less gravity pulling it down, so it grows into a monster in like half the time it would on earth


I think you've got something here... if you put a plant on a record player and spin it while it grows, will it grow horizontal toward the middle or vertically? And will this extra centrifugal force help the nutes absorb quicker than growing with just normal gravity?


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 16, 2008)

PowerTrance said:


> I think you've got something here... if you put a plant on a record player and spin it while it grows, will it grow horizontal toward the middle or vertically? And will this extra centrifugal force help the nutes absorb quicker than growing with just normal gravity?


YA SHITTIN' ME!!! two turn tables and a spliff in hand! that's a GREAT idea! take another bong hit! I want what you're smoking!....seriously though, are you getting free electricity? I'm guessing that lighting from the side and constant turning would produce one trippy-ass plant for sure!


----------



## Gamberro (May 19, 2008)

PowerTrance said:


> I think you've got something here... if you put a plant on a record player and spin it while it grows, will it grow horizontal toward the middle or vertically? And will this extra centrifugal force help the nutes absorb quicker than growing with just normal gravity?


Those commercial v-scrog grow boxes (expensive as hell, of course) 
are now available to spin slowly around the light source. For some reason that I don't yet understand, it does promote growth.


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (May 22, 2008)

I wasn't thinkin, like spinning it, but that sounds kick-ass. I'm bout to have to figure out how to do this too. how fast do you think it'd have to be spinning


----------



## email468 (May 22, 2008)

i think the idea of the moving light source (or moving your plants relative to the light source) is to make sure your plants get even coverage. that is why they sell light movers (plus you can cover more area with a single light).


----------



## HappyHippie2469 (May 26, 2008)

The plants have evolved with the ability to make food from solar energy, and the sun doesn't stand still. You will get a healthier plant with a moving light source, because it exposes more surface area of the plant to light, instead of just having the top of the plants doing all the work.

Experiments done with pea vines on a turning wagon wheel in the eighteen hundreds showed that they grew towards the center of the wheel. The wheel was mounted horizontally, and the sunlight was from above. They believed this proved that plants did not just turn towards the sunlight, but actually grew away from the center of the earth against gravity. That is why a carpenter's level held to line up with the trunk of an average mature douglas fir tree in the distance, will show it to be perfectly plumb.


----------



## Corbat420 (May 26, 2008)

the only thing you want to make sure of with electro-magnetics is that is is a good distance away from all non electro-magnetic electronic technologies (computers, TV's, toasters, bud-buster, ect, ect, ect....) because it will burn out the chips in the condensers and do other damage.

o yea, you dont want to be to close to the generator ethier........ the electro-magnetics fuck with the synapses in the brain and can cause some MAJOR dysfunction (fragmented synapses causing schizophrenia, Bi-Polar disorder, Ect, Ect)

the electro-magnetics may help......but i dont think its worth it.


----------



## PowerTrance (Jun 4, 2008)

I am quite curious because a seed germed under the north magnet made a plant with 2 main stems... like a wishbone!


----------



## PowerTrance (Jun 11, 2008)

hella still trying to get a sex after 7 days...


----------



## ocb123 (Jun 13, 2008)

I am stoned and have had a good muse through this thread and it is all very interesting. However in the NASA experiments it does say:
'Don't bother trying this experiment at home with ordinary refrigerator magnets. Only special "high-gradient" magnetic fields will do. Hasenstein's experiment uses magnets about 50 times more powerful than a typical refrigerator magnet. The magnets have ferromagnetic wedges attached to them, which focus a strong magnetic field into a small area. Around that area, the strength of the field tapers off quickly, creating the "gradient" of field strength that moves the starch grains.'

Which is good enough for me, I just don't think that the returns are gonna be worth the money, time and effort spent trying to magnetise your plants, and of course any strong magnetic field is going to interfere with your light ballast.
However I reckon that experimenting with fixed magnets on seeds/ seedlings can't do any harm. Give it a crack. Good luck, and let us know how you get on.
Hope this is of use.


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

PowerTrance said:


> I am quite curious because a seed germed under the north magnet made a plant with 2 main stems... like a wishbone!


I realize you are not making any claims but would point out the following:
there is nothing in your experiment that would indicate the magnet is the cause of the 2 main stems.

You would have to replicate these results many times to have something you could call statistically significant evidence.


----------



## PowerTrance (Jun 14, 2008)

yes I know, but it's a pretty nice coincidence since that's never happened w/o the magnet...


----------



## Gamberro (Jun 15, 2008)

email468 said:


> i think the idea of the moving light source (or moving your plants relative to the light source) is to make sure your plants get even coverage. that is why they sell light movers (plus you can cover more area with a single light).


True, the main difference being a central light source. My question to these suppliers would be, is there really any increased cost-efficiency? Maybe the individual plants' yields are higher, but I doubt that the cost of a constantly-rotating centrifuge would be worth the overall yield.


----------



## Gamberro (Jun 15, 2008)

PowerTrance said:


> I am quite curious because a seed germed under the north magnet made a plant with 2 main stems... like a wishbone!


Very cool! + extreme basal growth
Keep me posted!


----------



## PowerTrance (Jun 15, 2008)

Yay! What a nice father's day present... it's a girl! it's a girl!


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Jun 19, 2008)

Gamberro said:


> True, the main difference being a central light source. My question to these suppliers would be, is there really any increased cost-efficiency? Maybe the individual plants' yields are higher, but I doubt that the cost of a constantly-rotating centrifuge would be worth the overall yield.


 
hey, I just want to know if it'll have an effect on the plant, then take what I learn and then I'll try to figure out how to get bigger yields. and you could hook a little spinny thing up to an exercise bike, because I could totally sit there and peddle while watching my plants


----------



## immrtlreiku (Oct 22, 2008)

The polarity was constantly alternating which means that north and south might need to change every sec. I wonder if they stopped it at some point to come to the conclusion that polarity doesn't matter


----------



## cassino420 (Nov 18, 2008)

Cant wait to hear more on this subject.


----------



## la9 (Nov 19, 2008)

PowerTrance said:


> found a sweet research article at:
> Acta Horticulturae
> 
> This paper describes the effect of alternating magnetic fields on plant germination and growth. Experiments were conducted utilizing various frequencies and two states of polarity. Electromagnetic coils were used to generate the fields and 'Komatsuna' plants were chosen as subjects. The frequency was varied from 1 to 1000 Hz, at a fixed intensity of 4 or 5 Gauss. The magnetic polarity was controlled by reversing the current direction. Measured parameters were germination rate, growth rate and yield of the plant. The results indicated that magnetic fields do influence plant growth and germination , and that frequency of the field is a more important factor in germination rates than polarity. Maximum germination rates, which were 20 % higher than control rates, were obtained at around 10 Hz . An alternating magnetic field of 10 Hz was shown to have a statistically significant effect on plant growth, as measured by leaf area. The difference in growth rate between treated and control plants decreased after the field was removed.
> ...


 
It is not a joke, it will work, the best way to describe it would be a tesla coil circuit but instead of shooting lightning you are making magnetic fields.

The function generator would be used to vary the frequency of the magnetic field. Here are a few things to consider. I would use a round iron core wrapped with magnetic wire so I could place the seed right in the middle of the magnetic field you are creating. Remember when you were a kid making a magnet with a nail, wire and a battery. This setup would be the same. The function generator won't have enough current to supply the magnet so you would have to isolate the output with a transistor to add more voltage and current to the situation and might be better off just taking a 555 timer and running it's output into an amplifier circuit. If you make a mistake the 555 is about .25 compared to the function generator is going to run a couple hundred. Then you can vary the frequency of the timer or function generator to get what you wanted to experiment with. 

Basically building one half of a switching power supply. You might take one of those out of an old computer and reverse engineer it.

Did I make sense of it all or make it more confusing ?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 19, 2008)

That is crazy, but dont you need alot of cash to make the generator,and the power consumption would probly be terrible.OR i maybe wrong here.


----------



## la9 (Nov 20, 2008)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> That is crazy, but dont you need alot of cash to make the generator,and the power consumption would probly be terrible.OR i maybe wrong here.


The power consumption would depend on how strong you wanted the magnetic field. You could designe it to be about anything from minor to taking out the whole block (I was out of town that day, really I was)


----------



## dahamma (Nov 20, 2008)

this is all very interesting , and also is starting to make sense. I live in canada (northern hemisphere)and started growing in may,all my seeds germed,now i am germing and growing in fall with way lower percentages for success.also my plants are much shorter with less yield. I was asking myself do they know it's fall without a indoor change in enviroment from spring to fall? has anyone else experienced this, with a bigger magnetic change between spring and fall?


----------



## Jonus (Nov 20, 2008)

It would be interesting to see if any study had been done around plant growth in the artic area since that is where the earths electromagnetic field is at its most potent.

However I am of the opinion that plants need certain stresses to help them grow. Naturally occuring stresses are bio diversities, plants grown together, fighting for nutrients can often get better results than individual container growing, as does the oscillating fan make plants fight and stress to remain upright thus strengthening the main stem and branches. 

Inducing an electromagnetic field probably has the same affect, and in short dosages may have a positive affect on the plant by raising its stress levels, but unlike the way a plant stresses when there is pH or nutrient deficiencies, in this case there isn't.

Would be something interesting to experiment with.


----------



## marc413 (Nov 26, 2008)

this is great news ... thats why when people play music for their plants .....there is better growth


----------



## Gamberro (Dec 1, 2008)

marc413 said:


> this is great news ... thats why when people play music for their plants .....there is better growth


I had thought that was an urban myth, so I researched it. For some reason, people think classical music, but in fact being spoken to and playing music does promote plant growth. But that is probably due to vibration- just my opinion, but really, what else could it be? Electromagnetic power is a rather different deal.
Another fun fact I unearthed: heavy metal promotes plant growth more than other music genres.


----------



## la9 (Dec 1, 2008)

Let's hook up a playstation controller to a 5 gallon bucket and leave it run on vibrate and see what the results are.

With magnetic flux I don't really see you causing any vibration unless it is on some molecular level that is far over my head. 

I don't know, I wound a couple coils over the weekend I might just try to build something in the future.


----------



## brianc01088 (Dec 2, 2008)

This is some pretty interesting stuff... I'm sticking around to see some results of your guy's findings.


----------



## thesmokering (Dec 2, 2008)

Just to clarify I think sound is vibration of air. Magnetic field causes charge to go in circles, like electrons. But in a plant magnetic field causes effects so complicated that only a handfull of people in the entire world could really predict the effect, so it is worth experimenting. Fields larger than earths magnetic field are unlikely to help, though, because the plant would not do that from evolution but from chance.


----------



## born2killspam (Dec 2, 2008)

One hypothesis regarding weak magnetic fields on plant growth is that the field weakens the hydrogen bonds between water molecules etc, allowing for easier diffusion through cell walls..


----------



## Gamberro (Dec 4, 2008)

born2killspam said:


> One hypothesis regarding weak magnetic fields on plant growth is that the field weakens the hydrogen bonds between water molecules etc, allowing for easier diffusion through cell walls..


That sounds pretty plausible.


----------



## HomeGrown4200 (Dec 4, 2008)

what if you took an iron rod and secured it to the plant stem then wound the electrical cords from your lights around that to make an electromagnet ?


----------



## brianc01088 (Dec 4, 2008)

HomeGrown4200 said:


> what if you took an iron rod and secured it to the plant stem then wound the electrical cords from your lights around that to make an electromagnet ?


If you read all 10 pages they say that just a plain magnet won't work. You have to have a magnetic field.


----------



## HomeGrown4200 (Dec 4, 2008)

brianc01088 said:


> If you read all 10 pages they say that just a plain magnet won't work. You have to have a magnetic field.


 

that isnt a plain magnet its an electromagnet, there is a magnetic field created. all live wires and moving currents create magnetic fields. maybe ill wrap the cords around a branch of one of my plants and see what happens to it lol


----------



## brianc01088 (Dec 4, 2008)

HomeGrown4200 said:


> that isnt a plain magnet its an electromagnet, there is a magnetic field created. all live wires and moving currents create magnetic fields. maybe ill wrap the cords around a branch of one of my plants and see what happens to it lol


good luck bud!


----------



## born2killspam (Dec 4, 2008)

> If you read all 10 pages they say that just a plain magnet won't work. You have to have a magnetic field.


Where do you buy magnet seeds to grow a magnetic field? 
Anything with mmf has a magnetic field.. A fridge magnet has a magnetic field from its north pole to its south pole, and a wire carrying current has a magnetic field proportional to its current..
What I've read is that best results were seen up to about 50µT, with a severe reduction in growth in much stronger fields..
This poses a problem since B varies with distance.. For instance 2.5A pumped through a straight non isulated wire will produce a 50µT field at 1cm away, but at 10cm thats only 5µT.. Obviously you could compound that with turns, and focus more field strength at a smaller area, but the same range issues will apply regardless of the source of your field unless you use alot of field sources..
Most feasible for germination I think..


----------



## Jonus (Dec 4, 2008)

You could also look into foliage growth around old magnitite mines around NJ and New York. They have been under the affects of higher magnetic field strength for millions of years. Strong enough to sometimes cause deviations in magnetic declination, mag north.

Fresh water organisms like bacteria also have traces of magnetite in them as do plants. You could try adding magnetite powder to your water and even fortifying it into soil to see if there is an affect from the plants.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 5, 2008)

Now what about magnetized water? Say you took a pretty powerful magnet tied it to a piece of copper attached to a 9v battery, and hung it in your res. That would create an electro-magnetized field in your tank right? I wonder if that would have any effect on plant growth. ( I also realize putting copper, or ANY type of metal in your res is a no no but strictly for theory, what do ya think?


----------



## born2killspam (Dec 5, 2008)

Temporary field, as soon as the mmf is no longer applied to the water its effects on the H-bonds (or whatever causes benefit) will disappear.. As for the magnetite colloid idea, interesting but complicated.. How would you propose to keep the particles dispersed?


----------



## Gamberro (Dec 5, 2008)

I really want to get more involved in this but jah know way more about it. I WILL try to magnetize my AK-48 seeds in a bit tho


----------



## Jonus (Dec 5, 2008)

born2killspam said:


> Temporary field, as soon as the mmf is no longer applied to the water its effects on the H-bonds (or whatever causes benefit) will disappear.. As for the magnetite colloid idea, interesting but complicated.. How would you propose to keep the particles dispersed?


Pretty much just mix the magnetite black powder in with the soil at say a 5-10% ratio and see what happens. I guess in this experiment it would be about testing the effects of minute magnetic fields on roots, minerals in the soil, bacteria and toxins.

Once in the soil, if you then introduced an electromagnetic field to the plant, it might have an even more interesting affect, or series of affects, in that the magnetite ore already in the soil would act as a booster of the field around the root areas.

Now in saying that, where the frack can I find some magnetite powder???


----------



## potpimp (Dec 5, 2008)

I grow mine in a giant Tesla coil loop with feedback induction controlled by a Faraday plasma coupler.


----------



## brianc01088 (Dec 5, 2008)

potpimp said:


> I grow mine in a giant Tesla coil loop with feedback induction controlled by a Faraday plasma coupler.


No offense but I don't believe you. The picture looks photoshopped.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 5, 2008)

Of course it's Photoshopped Bryan; it's humor.


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 5, 2008)

Adding to the humor watch mythbusters abse plants hooked up to a polygraph machine... =]
http://www.buzzhumor.com/videos/2853/Mythbusters_Plants_Can_Feel


----------



## la9 (Dec 5, 2008)

potpimp said:


> Of course it's Photoshopped Bryan; it's humor.


 
Humor isn't too big on this site, I even tried putting "this is a joke" the other day atthe end of the post and someone still got mad about it. Go Figure. I've also said it was a joke on other posts and then people quote you saying you don't know shit. I suggest staying serious the whole time, no time for joking around here for some reason.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 5, 2008)

Well I guess this forum is for the "serious" growers that don't like to have fun, you know, the sort that people call "propeller heads". It would be easy enough for me to delete the photo and never bother to make another contribution to this forum. I spent about 30 minutes Photoshopping the image, not for myself but for those that might get a laugh out of it. Sort of a weird science project thing. If I get any crap from posting it; they can have it all to themselves and I'll add the critics to my ignore list.


----------



## brianc01088 (Dec 6, 2008)

potpimp said:


> Well I guess this forum is for the "serious" growers that don't like to have fun, you know, the sort that people call "propeller heads". It would be easy enough for me to delete the photo and never bother to make another contribution to this forum. I spent about 30 minutes Photoshopping the image, not for myself but for those that might get a laugh out of it. Sort of a weird science project thing. If I get any crap from posting it; they can have it all to themselves and I'll add the critics to my ignore list.


Oh... Don't get me wrong I laughed about it. I just didn't believe it. Ha Ha. Peace and Harmony bro, that's what weed is all about.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Brian; I appreciate the smile. When I read the title of the thread I instantly saw "Doc" from Back to the Future, white lab coat, hair standing on end, growing weed inside a huge Tesla coil thingy. I just had to do it.


----------



## The Martian (Dec 8, 2008)

potpimp said:


> Well I guess this forum is for the "serious" growers that don't like to have fun, you know, the sort that people call "propeller heads". It would be easy enough for me to delete the photo and never bother to make another contribution to this forum. I spent about 30 minutes Photoshopping the image, not for myself but for those that might get a laugh out of it. Sort of a weird science project thing. If I get any crap from posting it; they can have it all to themselves and I'll add the critics to my ignore list.


Hi All.
Hiya Pot Pimp, hows it swingin????
You must be jokin!!! (about being serious, (is that a paradox?)), most these motherfuckers must be growing unbelievable weed, and be totally trashed all the time, the cack some of em come out with.
Although that being said, they tend to take shit in better humour than on another forum I could mention, I rarely frequent now, since I got threatened to be thrown off, but I think it may depend who one slaggs off too, and if they happen to be an old member with lots of posts behind em, regardless of the shite they spout.
OH yeh, you can keep your "weak" old tesla coil too, Ill stick with my superconducting magnetic fusion reactor torus, to grow my plants in, anyone wanting to upgrade their magnets power could see if the ruskies have an old one for sale. 
Toodle pip


----------



## potpimp (Dec 8, 2008)

The Martian said:


> ...you can keep your "weak" old tesla coil too, Ill stick with my superconducting magnetic fusion reactor torus...


LMAO!!!!!! I gotta git me oneuhdem bro; time for an upgrade!


----------



## 0ptipl3x (Dec 8, 2008)

holy crap!!! this is actualy realy cool


----------



## Jonus (Dec 8, 2008)

My Large Hadron Collider Grow is doing well too.


----------



## offgridgrower (Dec 9, 2008)

are those pics photoshopped too, the collider ones? that shit is too cool! lol 
i just wanted to stop by because my science geek alert went off with this thread title, so in jr high I went to the state science fair with my project for growing green beans with magnets in the soil, bar magnets, with all the combos one magnet, two magnets matching poles, opposite poles etc.. seed centered between the magnets... and there was considerable veg growth on the south on south , i remeber that because it was so vigorus and way larger than the others, I never got to compete on the final day because i got a stomach virus from the hotel food, and had to stay in the hotel for the next 2 days!!!


----------



## Gamberro (Dec 9, 2008)

Jonus said:


> My Large Hadron Collider Grow is doing well too.


o man i love photoshop geeks
I mean pros
much love


----------

